# Saltwater...is just rinsing enough?



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Shampooing would be better, but at the very least rinsing him off is good. 

I live off the Atlantic Ocean also, not sure if where you're at is salter than where I am. 
I take my guys swimming 2-3 times a week in the Inter Coastal Waterway which is salt water also, at the end of my street where we have a little beach. I rinse them off when we get back, at the end of the week, I give them a bath.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I never worry about the salt water , it's sand getting in the coat that has caused us problems. Now I make sure I rinse very well. I do not shampoo every day.


----------



## Practically_Human (Jan 21, 2015)

We too are on the Atlantic and our 7-month old boy enjoys the beach. We hose him off thoroughly after each romp. Also, after almost every romp we shampoo his thick hair around his ears, neck and chest with a dandruff shampoo that contains pyrithione zinc. After letting him air dry, we make sure he's thoroughly dry by blow drying him. (Fortunately, he enjoys the hose and the hair dryer treatments!)

A month ago our guy developed a nasty hot spot under one ear after lots of beach play and our failure to thoroughly dry him each time. The vet told us to use the dandruff shampoo with pyrithione zinc because it would kill bacteria that could start a hot spot. Since using the shampoo on the hot spot prone areas, we haven't had another hot spot -- but we also have been far more vigilant about drying our boy.


----------



## Practically_Human (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi Noreaster, 
I did a little searching through the Forum about saltwater swimming after reading and responding to your post.
Perhaps similarly to you, I was mostly concerned about the effects of saltwater on my dog's coat and skin than about other potential problems. I was really alarmed to read through the following thread -- I had no idea about this. I'm so grateful to those who shared their stories 
It really makes me re-think taking my boy to the beach.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rd/62820-danger-beach-swimming-saltwater.html


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Yikes. That's a bit scary. Thanks for taking the time to post that. I need to talk to my vet and do some research!

ETA: Just took La Griff out for a game of fetch to make sure there was no coughing...he was game but clearly thought after six miles of walks today that I might be a little obsessive. But zero cough!


----------

